# DMCC Visa Rejected!!



## NCAM1608 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi!

I wonder if anyone can shed any light or has had a similar experience to this? I was offered a position in the DMCC zone recently. My employer/sponsor applied for my visa and it has come back as rejected!? 

I am female, over 25, and hold a full British Passport. I do not have a degree but I am qualified in accountancy and had my qualification certificate fully attested by the UAE Embassy in London before applying for my visa. I have no debt and no criminal record.

I contacted the DMCC office to ask for help and they simply responded saying immigration had rejected my visa and I cannot re-apply! I am completely at a loss as to why I would be rejected and if there is even any hope of an appeal!?

I've started packing up my home as believed I would be re-locating in 2 weeks so this has come as a huge shock! Has anyone else experienced this before or found a way around it? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

NCAM1608 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wonder if anyone can shed any light or has had a similar experience to this? I was offered a position in the DMCC zone recently. My employer/sponsor applied for my visa and it has come back as rejected!?
> 
> ...


Normally if DMCC reject your visa best option to visit them and ask what is the reason for it. This DMCC Call center agents are telling stories each time. So the best option is if you have any friend or relative in here ask them to visit DMCC and request for the reason of rejecting your visa


----------



## NCAM1608 (Apr 28, 2013)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Normally if DMCC reject your visa best option to visit them and ask what is the reason for it. This DMCC Call center agents are telling stories each time. So the best option is if you have any friend or relative in here ask them to visit DMCC and request for the reason of rejecting your visa


Thanks! I found out the reason - my manager applied for my visa under a job title as 'Office Manager' and I do not have a degree. We want to reapply for me as a job title of 'Clerk' but DMCC zone are saying they will not let me reapply as immigration rejected. Spoke to Immigration and they are saying I can reapply bit must go through DMCC zone...so currently going round in circles! Any suggestions on how to apply for a new visa application would be welcome!


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

NCAM1608 said:


> Thanks! I found out the reason - my manager applied for my visa under a job title as 'Office Manager' and I do not have a degree. We want to reapply for me as a job title of 'Clerk' but DMCC zone are saying they will not let me reapply as immigration rejected. Spoke to Immigration and they are saying I can reapply bit must go through DMCC zone...so currently going round in circles! Any suggestions on how to apply for a new visa application would be welcome!


Oh! Yes. It's not only for DMCC. For a Position like Manager Degree is must needed. Same thing happened to me. Pending Degree ->> No Manager  But you can try with Executive Level At least if you have a Diploma. Good Luck on your Next Turn


----------



## NCAM1608 (Apr 28, 2013)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Oh! Yes. It's not only for DMCC. For a Position like Manager Degree is must needed. Same thing happened to me. Pending Degree ->> No Manager  But you can try with Executive Level At least if you have a Diploma. Good Luck on your Next Turn


Thanks so much for the advice!! Yes I have a diploma. The problem is though that DMCC are saying once I have been rejected once that I am not allowed to reapply for another visa! Was you allowed to? I'm at a loss at the moment how to convince them to let me start a new visa application. I think I have to go through them as my office is in the DMCC zone


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Are you already in the country? I was under the impression you haven't moved here yet. If you are NOT here, then your company's pro has to handle this. He needs to go talk to DMCC and have them start a new application.

Frankly speaking, DMCC shouldn't have an issue with starting a new application at all - if it gets rejected, it's not their problem - they end up making money anyways. If you are in Dubai, perhaps you want to head over to DMCC's office and ask to speak to someone in charge. Explain to them what has happened and how you have talked to the immigration. Ask them to allow you to start a new visa application.

Other than that, I'm not sure what you can do.


----------



## NCAM1608 (Apr 28, 2013)

w_man said:


> Are you already in the country? I was under the impression you haven't moved here yet. If you are NOT here, then your company's pro has to handle this. He needs to go talk to DMCC and have them start a new application.
> 
> Frankly speaking, DMCC shouldn't have an issue with starting a new application at all - if it gets rejected, it's not their problem - they end up making money anyways. If you are in Dubai, perhaps you want to head over to DMCC's office and ask to speak to someone in charge. Explain to them what has happened and how you have talked to the immigration. Ask them to allow you to start a new visa application.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not sure what you can do.


Thanks so much for your reply. No I am not in the country as yet, my sponsor wanted to sort it all before my arrival, I assume in case of any issues like this haha. I think he is now hiring a PRO so with any luck it will get sorted. I am however visiting Dubai this week so perhaps will be worthwhile me heading in there and having a word with them myself too!


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, you company's PRO must handle this. DMCC shouldnt have any problem with that. If you want to roam around GCC on that visa, you should try to get some other designation on your visa. Clerk designation is not allowed to roam in GCC. 'Sales Executive' can get on arrival visa.


----------



## sonicwurst (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

How did this work out for you in the end?

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sonicwurst said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did this work out for you in the end?
> 
> Thanks


This thread is a year old and the original poster hasn't been seen since.


----------

